# Schock! Cote de Pablo "Navy CIS"-Darstellerin steigt aus + Pics 7x



## STeFF23 (16 Juli 2013)

Traurige Nachrichten für alle Fans der erfolgreichen US-Serie Navy CIS! Erst vor Kurzem wurde bestätigt, dass der komplette Cast rund um das Team von Gibbs (Mark Harmon), DiNozzo (Michael Weatherly), McGee (Sean Murray) und Abby (Pauley Perrette) für die kommende elfte Staffel bestehen bleibt. Nun wurde jedoch bekannt, dass Hauptdarstellerin Coté de Pablo, die 2005 als Special Agent Ziva David dazu gestoßen ist, sich aus noch unbekannten Gründen dazu entschlossen hat, die Serie in der neuen Staffel verlassen.

In einem Statement bestätigte der Sender CBS laut CBS News Cotés Ausstieg bereits wie folgt: "Wir respektieren Cotés Entscheidung und danken ihr dafür, ein wichtiger Teil des NCIS-Teams gewesen zu sein und dafür, acht grandiose Jahre Ziva David gespielt zu haben. Coté und CBS teilen den größten Respekt für das 'NCIS'-Publikum und wir freuen uns darauf, mit ihr und den Produzenten einen angemessenen Schluss für dieses Kapitel von Zivas Geschichte auszuarbeiten." 

Auch Coté selbst nahm bereits Stellung zu ihrer Entscheidung und ließ ihre Fans wissen, dass auch sie um einen gelungenen Abschied aus der Serie bemüht sei. "Ich hatte acht großartige Jahre mit NCIS und Ziva David," hieß es in einem Statement. "Ich habe riesigen Respekt und Zuneigung für das ganze Team und CBS. Ich freue mich darauf, Zivas Geschichte zu beenden." Coté werde noch den einen oder anderen Gastauftritt in der elften Staffel haben, um ihren endgültigen Ausstieg vorzubereiten. Ob die Lücke, die Coté alias Ziva danach im "NCIS"-Team hinterlässt, durch ein neues Teammitglied geschlossen werden wird, ist derzeit allerdings noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## eagleeye. (16 Juli 2013)

*Na ja...ich bin kein TV-Mensch,
von daher finde ich den Begriff "Schock" total übertrieben.
Ist doch jetzt wirklich nichts dabei und das normalste auf der Welt.
Für mich ist "Schock" gelichzusetzen mit z.B. Todesfall in der Familie,
all die Kriege und Umweltkatastrophen und und und...
Also und das hier ist doch wirklich nichts.
Ich hab das Gefühl das es vielen Menschen viel zu gut geht,
bzw. es ihnen absolut nicht bewusst ist, wie viele Menschen
auf unserem Planeten leiden müssen wenn die da jetzt Schockiert sind
wenn mal ein Promi aus einer Serie aussteigt.
...von daher, "Schock" total fehl am Platz hier.

ciao*


----------



## Leonardo2010 (16 Juli 2013)

Danke für die fantastische Cote de Pablo !!

Sehr schade, dass sie in der Serie aufhört!


----------



## sachsen paule (16 Juli 2013)

dann sind die chancen für nacktszenen in filmen mit ihr höher, ist mir viel lieber so^^


----------



## STeFF23 (16 Juli 2013)

Für die Fan's ist das schon ein Schock


----------



## Phaser (21 Juli 2013)

hübsch is sie schon


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2013)

klasse Pics
schockierende Nachricht


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Aug. 2013)

Wenn man Woche für Woche sich eine Serie anschaut
können die Darsteller schon so etwas wie "Familie" werden.
Wenn dann ein Darsteller aus der Serie aussteigt oder 
"rausgeschrieben" wird kann das schon ein Schock sein.
Schade das sie aufhört!!


----------



## fritzle (21 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Frau


----------



## Makucken (22 Dez. 2015)

Leider haben sie eine nervige, besserwisserische Nachfolgerin geholt, die im Team irgendwie stört, auch wenn sie ganz nett aussieht.


----------

